# Removable hard top



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

This may sound like a daft question but can you still buy one from Audi? or is there anywhere other than Audi that can supply a hard top for a roadster?

Looking at buying a TT very soon and this could sway my decision between a coupe or a roadster as its going to be a daily driver all year round :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Keep an eye on eBay mate and put a 'Wanted' ad in the Marketplace :wink:


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks mate, Do they come up very often? What should i expect to pay for one?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam D said:


> Thanks mate, Do they come up very often? What should i expect to pay for one?


If you're lucky £500. More likely £750 and up. You need to make sure the hardtop fitting kit is included as that is £250 alone.

Then you can spend another £200 odd for a plastic strip that goes on the bodywork where the hard top sits.

You might be better off looking for a roadster already fitted with a hardtop to be honest. By the car complete!


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, think you might be right  Does anyone keep theirs out all year without a hard top?


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Adam, welcome to the forum.
I personally think a hard top on the TT is ugly, everyone to their own though.

Mine lives on my drive in all weathers without a hardtop and although iv'e only had it for 3 months or so the last owner never garaged it either.
I think provided you look after the fabric hood it will be ok, i took advice from the "show & shine section, give it a good scrub with some Johnsons baby bath an wrm water, rinsed off, let it dry thoroughly, and give it a couple coats (brush or spray on)of Fabsil sealer (the stuff u use for waterproofing tents etc)it is also a UV protector so your colour shouldn't fade.

Did mine as soon as i bought it and drove it through all that shitty snowy weather we had a few months back, still looks good and more importantly its watertight, do it a couple of times a year and it will be fine.

Cheers


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hard tops are very good, they make a big difference in winter making the car much warmer inside and also quieter on fast roads and in the rain.

I think they make the car look quite distinctive too.

Why be one of the crowd in a coupe when you can be an individual with a rare hard top with the added bonus of top down fun in the sun?

It's the nicest hard top you ever see on any car, all other makes and models look like an after thought with perhaps the new MX5 being the one exception.


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

I must be one of the few that doesnt actually mind the look of the roadster with the roof up  
Just wasnt very sure how good the hood would be with our great scottish weather :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

and the mark 1 mx5 too ........... mine looked mint 

anyway i have just bought a hard top for £440 of a fellow memeber on here of ebay i just need to purchase the fitting kit but i have all summer to do this


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

shell said:


> and the mark 1 mx5 too ........... mine looked mint
> 
> anyway i have just bought a hard top for £440 of a fellow memeber on here of ebay i just need to purchase the fitting kit but i have all summer to do this


The fitting kit and body protection strip are only available through Audi now and are almost £500!

Makes the roof look fantastic value!


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well i have the hard top and i find it great in the winter and when you take the hard top off its like a new car better performance and smother ride. Might be putting mine up for sale soon as i need to buy some other bits as the mod bug has got me again


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i am suppose to have the plastic strip already and been told i can purchase he fitting kit for £160 brand new 

still looking for second hand though :mrgreen:


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

there are 3 of these on ebay at the moment!! maybe everyone is preparing for the summer and have nowhere to put there hardtops when there off....


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Hopefully going to look at one tomorrow, doesnt have a hard top but might try and get one


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

If you need fitting kit info and hard top info , check some of my very old posts as done lots of research when buying mine and buying and fitting a fitting kit right down to locating the hidden wires in soft top that connect to rear kit brackets ,i also fitted for other peeps on here . I am sure i still have posts on here . TBH , when i had my hard top on , come feb on a nice crisp sunny day , i wanted the roof off !!!! TT hardtops are heavy bits of kit and a 2 man job , not like the rubbish you get with S2000's , TT ones are quality like BMW ones, complete with built in parcel shelf , storage bag which you get with the fitting kit , the plastic trim was the only bit along with the fitting kit, i think i paid £180 for the strip alone , you dont have to have it but does look better and stops side scuttle of the roof and does protect paint ... I think they do transform the TTR as give it another look and as said above, do make it more quiet and feel more solid ... I was lucky as got mine same color and bought mine from germany for £1,400 that was a while back !!! then the kit on top with the strip !!! so if you get a TTR with a KIT all ready on , then a roof for £500 you are lucky but will need painting, unless you go for a silver or black as most common . Some TTR owners dont even know there car has a kit on there as the brackets are blended in with roof folding hinges !!! .... Sticker in boot for hard top are factory fittings when built , so a hardtop is fitted then calibrated to fit correctly, the sticker in boot with have measurements for left and right screen brackets + & - symbols , the hard top will have these and can be adjusted if need be so you get it exact .... 
Hope this helps , as said , i have many old posts on here regarding hard top fittment .....


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

This thread is over 4 years old, I think he may have moved on by now :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Adam D said:


> Thanks, think you might be right  Does anyone keep theirs out all year without a hard top?


Yep. The only issue I have is greenery from my trees, but I've been over mine with a toothbrush and a fabric roof cleaning kit.


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

markypoo said:


> This thread is over 4 years old, I think he may have moved on by now :lol:


Ok clever cloggs , The post was there as was in the topics , i didnt think of reading when he posted it and what he was having for his Tea .... DOH !!! ;-) I shall carry on servicing my sons scalextric cars


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

markypoo said:


> This thread is over 4 years old, I think he may have moved on by now :lol:


But to be honest it's still reverent to some people on here :?


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Pugwash69 said:


> Adam D said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, think you might be right  Does anyone keep theirs out all year without a hard top?
> ...


I allways used autoglym cleaner but at around £20.00 and only a couple of applications , i found i used the cleaner up b4 the sealent , so then started using fabsil from millets , used for tents , spray or brush on , bettert than autoglym as a better w/proofer and is excellent , soapy water to clean it then use the fabsil , my roof was green so wouldnt have noticed anything from trees !!!


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well i am available to anyone wanting hardtop info or issues with them , Just saying


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

rob40 said:


> Well i am available to anyone wanting hardtop info or issues with them , Just saying


Pm sent


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Adam D said:


> Thanks, think you might be right  Does anyone keep theirs out all year without a hard top?


hi adam, we keep ours outside all winter, but we bought a half cover for ours, keeps the ice and frost off.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

nott said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is over 4 years old, I think he may have moved on by now :lol:
> ...


I was pointing it out to the person that was trying to sell their hard top :roll:


----------



## Spencer1356 (11 mo ago)

markypoo said:


> I was pointing it out to the person that was trying to sell their hard top :roll:


 Lol and I wish I saw this sooner I’m on the lookout for a hard top fo my roadster ! I want to ditch the soft top completely tbh but still want the option of having a convertible! Is their any aftermarket frp ones I don’t need oem


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spencer1356 said:


> Lol and I wish I saw this sooner I’m on the lookout for a hard top fo my roadster ! I want to ditch the soft top completely tbh but still want the option of having a convertible! Is their any aftermarket frp ones I don’t need oem


No aftermarket sorry


----------



## Spencer1356 (11 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No aftermarket sorry


Well crap that’s a bummer, I’ve been contemplating making my own molds but idk if it was worth the effort but since there’s no aftermarket and an oem one I’d like to cost more than I paid for the car might end up tying 🤦‍♂️🥺 but thanks for the response 💯👍


----------

